# hackintosh macOS Big Sur



## Lack29 (2 Juillet 2020)

bien le bonjour a tous

comme pour le moment Clover n'est pas mis a jours pas d'autre choix .

qui a réussis a installer , macOS Big Sur , avec openCore , j'aurai aimer avoir quelque cours sur cette openCore , comment  mis prendre pour préparer une future Install @ericse  serait tu m'aider ou une autre personne qui le maitrise plus ou moins ??


----------



## edenpulse (2 Juillet 2020)

Pour le moment aucun Bootloader ne permet d'installer Big Sur.
La technique consiste à installer macOS Big Sur sur une VM puis de le cloner sur un disque physique, et de le booter avec OpenCore.
Concernant OpenCore tout est détaillé ici : https://dortania.github.io/OpenCore-Desktop-Guide/


----------



## Lack29 (2 Juillet 2020)

merci beaucoup a toi


----------

